# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  KidsArm, robotic surgical arm specifically designed for pediatric surgery

## Airicist

Developers:

SickKids Centre for Image-Guided Innovation & Therapeutic Intervention, Toronto, Canada

Maxar Technologies Inc.

----------


## Airicist

"Canadian Space Technology to Help Sick Children"

January 24, 2015

----------

